# Dayton RSS265HO-4 10" INCH Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Dayton RSS265HO-4 10" INCH Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm - eBay (item 220729585993 end time Feb-03-11 19:19:31 PST)


100% feedback, message me with questions!!


----------



## stlitt (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like a good deal.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

it is a good deal. its a steal!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

tttt


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ENDS TONIGHT!!!!! 6 HOURS!!!


----------

